# Russian cityscapes



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Vladimir
Population~355.000
First mentioned-990








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Владимир-коллаж1.jpg









http://www.xn--90acedcwgg1aai8auy5c7b.xn--p1ai/russian-cities/Vladimir









http://uslide.ru/mhk/18857-arhitektura-vladimirosuzdalskogo-knyazhestv…









http://xn--80abefej5ayaed8a6b.xn--p1ai/russian-cities/Vladimir









http://www.cirota.ru/forum/view.php?subj=47964&order=asc&fullview=1&pg…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5840347/









http://tour.meteoprog.ua/hotel_gal.php?hid=27122&hpid=83770









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3539082/









http://www.quickiwiki.com/ru/Храм_Святого_Розария_(Владимир)









http://lenta.ru/comments/kino/2001/04/22/vladimir/









http://rus-img.com/gorod-vladimir-v-rossii


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ello said:


> This Rostov-on-don, Veliky Novgorod.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Tyumen
Population~680.000
Founded-1586








http://renewst.ru/index.php?newsid=6196









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/52/Строительная_академия_(Тюмень)-1.jpg









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?page=12&t=689494









http://rentty.ru/hotdeals.php?display=list&lscity=2228&sort=view&displ…









http://www.md.kursy1c.ru/tyumen/









http://mediaugra.ru/page/88/









http://growinggarden.ru/home/рекомендациями-по-содержанию-домашней-пти…









http://kreditvtumeni.ru/page/83/









http://www.adme.ru/fotograf/goroda-rossii-c-vysoty-ptichego-poleta-440…









http://www.phototyumen.ru/archive/205/









http://park72.ru/?m=2014&paged=107









http://night-in-city.livejournal.com/318615.html









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5911023/









http://vseont72.beta.insystema.ru/events/tyumen-priznana-samym-perspek…









http://www.setwalls.ru/download/11383/1280x1024/









http://newsprom.ru/news/133828715523805.shtml









http://xn----7sbiew6aadnema7p.xn--p1ai/galery_id.php?id=25









http://www.uzhel.ru/city/podmoskove/tyumen/photo









http://zelendom72.ru/index.php









http://nizhnevartovsk.yarmarka.biz/obyavlenie/nedvizhimost/kvartiry-i-…









http://www.tumix.ru/auto/news/?news=12064239&offset=169


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

This is the city of Murmansk.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Nizhniy Novgorod
City population~1.265.000
Metro area population~2.090.000
Founded-1221








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/20/Collage-of-Nizhny-Novgorod-(2014).png









http://www.briz-tula.ru/?ditto_debug=save









http://ostrovok.ru/hotel/events/City/RU/nizhniy_novgorod/shirokaya-mas…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5420794/









http://nn.urpur.ru/statya/finalistki-miss-nizhnij-novgorod-2014-stanut…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3062421/









http://nnovgorod.bezformata.ru/listnews/istoricheskij-vid-oleg-kondras…









http://m.radiodacha.ru/programs_archive/1382/1777.htm









http://photoshare.ru/photo7578547.html









http://znaimo.com.ua/Нижній_новгород









http://kitsap.ru.com/?c=result&query=Сонет+Nizhni+Novgorod+Нижний









http://www.ulc.ru/digest/Publish.asp?id=13474









http://efemerid.ru/2011/02/08/nizhnij-novgorod-nochnoj-tuman-nad-okoj/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5706808/









http://nedvizhimost.mitula.ru/nedvizhimost/фото-чистая-квартира-нижего…









http://light.lifeisphoto.ru/photo.aspx?id=13777









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5175516/









http://forum.cdrrhq.ru/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=935&view=next









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5722410/









http://nedvizhimost.mitula.ru/nedvizhimost/срочно-1-комнатная-квартира…









http://www.quickiwiki.com/ru/Нижегородский_трамвай









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5834254/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5746081/









http://www.oldnn.info/ru/konkurs/tvorch/2?photo_p=5









http://chasclock.ru/articles/partnery/chernyjj-rieltor/









http://efemerid.ru/2010/10/22/bolshoj-pokrovskoj-ch-1/









http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/621143/rambler


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Noviy Urengoy, Yamalo-Nenetz autonomous region
Population~115.000
Founded-1975








http://www.worldtg.ru/regions/russia/uralskii-federalnyi-okrug/yamalo-…









http://novyy-urengoy.wikimapia.org/photos/4


















http://student-geolog.gallery.ru/watch?ph=K1-S2SJ









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5889524/









http://www.sdelanounas.ru/blogs/38111/?pid=407130









http://novyy-urengoy.wikimapia.org/photos/4









https://photo.yandex.ru/users/snegirev-an/tags/фасад/









http://vk.com/id188123033









http://chip.do.am/blog/kniga_lechenie_porchi_avtor_v_urengoj_god_izdan…









https://foto.yandex.ru/users/snegirev-an/tags/дк/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice Russian cityscapes :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Almetievsk, Republic of Kazan
Population~150.000
First mentioned-1720








http://www.pgtur.ru/docs/news.php?cmtf=1401-spravochnik-almetevska.htm…









http://travel.imhonet.ru/city/313333/opinions/









http://www.5vetrov.ru/content/int.php?cftqv=9710.html









http://www.quickiwiki.com/ru/Альметьевск









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2345356/









http://www.avito.ru/almetevsk/kvartiry/2-k_kvartira_40_m_15_aet._20442…









http://dum-spb.ru/kultura_i_obrazovanie_v_islame?mode=view&post_id=983…









http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/5114887/post314932750/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4085919/









http://rastafan.net/page-domashnee-porno-v-aljmetjevske-smotretj-bespl…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3380357/









http://valmete.ru/nochnoj-almetevsk-foto









http://catalog-116.ucoz.ru/photo/sity/almetevsk/1-0-61









http://idealnayarabota.ru/almetevsk/









http://e-almet.ru/news/publication/page-64/









http://vk.com/album-33029809_148681869









http://www.izhdrill.ru/press/news/soveshhanie-v-oao-tatneft/









http://photogoroda.com/photo-goroda-Almetevsk-photo-city-4093520.html


























http://www.hibiny.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=476466









http://zance.ru/pamyatniki-almetevska-foto.html









http://www.outposthd.ru/spravka/static/photos









http://vk.com/wall137606667_8244









http://valmete.ru/nochnoj-almetevsk-foto









http://almat-info.ru/novshestvo-almetevskogo-ippodroma/









http://tatarstan.vsedomarossii.ru/city/1069/foto/sight/2









http://almetyevsk.tatar.ru/rus/info.php?id=102781









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?s=f6278d48bc1a1ae91ec263e…









http://e-almet.ru/news/block/archive/20.04.13/









http://tatarstan.vsedomarossii.ru/70932









http://tatarstan.vsedomarossii.ru/house/67327









http://e-almet.ru/news/block/page-70/









http://e-razvitie.org/index.php/article/ricar-dorog









http://almetevsk.3goroda.ru/category/news/next/21


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Sergiev-Posad, Moscow area
Population~110.000
Founded-1347








http://excurs.salvetour.ru/?author=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5661616/









http://www.votpusk.ru/gallery/foto.asp?DST=13040&P=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5941194/









http://place-fact.com/place/20266/fact/1









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5906126/









http://uchise.ru/sergiev-posad-foto-goroda.html









http://sobory.ru/photo/?photo=24825









http://sobory.ru/photo/?photo=138498









http://xn-----glcebh5bjheaccklx2g.xn--p1ai/archives/3518









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4823684/









http://otvet.mail.ru/question/13878593









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4663040/









http://www.visacomtour.ru/музей-заповедник-конный-двор-росси/









http://krabov.net/37751-zolotoe-kolco-sergiev-posad-33-foto.html









http://mogemvse.ru/ads/105816









http://www.agregator.pro/sergiev_posad_stanet_stolitsey_russkoy_igrush…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4163633/









http://www.velessp.ru/index/priem_v_sergievom_posade/0-130









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4033174/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Bratsk, Irkutsk area
Population~240.000
Founded-1631








http://growinggarden.ru/home/г-сургутфото-дома-энергетиков-33/









http://ascargo.ru/component/content/?view=featured&start=105









http://billy.baik.ru/news/20130619/passage/









http://www.kovrocity.ru/get.php?xgvsb=/////logo/topic-36073









http://renewst.ru/index.php?newsid=47100









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3614929/









http://www.gkhreforma.ru/page/news/archive/last/?p=66









http://www.pravda.ru/test/photo/album/18169/0/









http://www.bratsk-city.ru/news/19189/









http://album.foto.ru/photo/952940/









http://foto-planeta.com/photo/19721.html









http://divetop.ru/talk.php?cjgl=///?m=6383


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Yalta, Crimean republic
City population~80.000
Metro area population~135.000
First mentioned-1154








http://kayros.pp.ua/post198085947/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5897342/









http://lentapack.com/tag/krimu/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5781840/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5607556/









http://www.snpltd.ru/categoryphotos.aspx?CategoryID=125









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5773423/









http://ua.ners.ru/1/kvartiry-prodazha/1kk/?city_id[]=848&city_id[]=32&…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5781837/









http://www.mycicerone.ru/wiki/Файл:Yalta_Seafront.JPG









http://kladoiskately.com/progulka-po-yalte-dostoprimechatelnosti-gorod…









http://uslugi.yalta.ua/2013/01/page/20/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4824264/









http://www.yana.kiev.ua/hotels-1922-yalta-intourist-hotel.html









http://yalta-novosti.ru/?attachment_id=43









http://bristol.ua/services/excursions/









http://letim-v-krym.ru/yalta_foto/









http://crimeaplus.ru/lastochkino-gnezdo-33/









http://crimea.relax.com.ua/tag/поехать-на-экскурсию/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk, Sakhalin area
City population~200.000
Metro area population~315.000








https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%DE%E...ew_of_Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk_from_Gorny_Vozduh.JPG









http://vk.com/albums-52880402









http://bigbigtown.org/rossiya-yuzhno-sahalinsk/









http://www.kruizuniversal.com/DostoprimechatelnostiGoroda/uzhno-sahali…









http://www.rosoteli.ru/hotel-img_2136.htm









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3133371/









http://virhos.net/user138142873.html









http://forum.say7.info/topic42493.html









http://www.HolidayKey.ru/properties/3969









http://hotels.niv.ru/hotels/russia/hotel-325024/gagarin-hotel.htm









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4910901/









http://skarafuto.livejournal.com/8250.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Rybinsk, Yaroslavl area
Population~195.000
First mentioned-1071








http://www.obninskchess.ru/forum2/viewtopic.php?p=11267









http://wikimapia.org/9375420/ru/Рыбинский-Государственный-историко-ахр…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3617542/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5233262/









http://pivoooo.narod.ru/photoalbum90.html









https://www.autotravel.ru/phalbum.php/town/65









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3007799/









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119950864









http://vk.com/album59920200_161202103









http://Rybinsk.ru/tourist/tyrizm/arrangement









http://www.bezfishki.net/22738-rybinsk-66-foto.html









http://www.rybinskru.ru/Arhitect/yugorskaya_pustyn.htm









http://venividi.ru/node/21558









http://rybinsk-once.ru/author/julia-muratova/page/67/









http://news.rambler.ru/20114842/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Cheboksary, Republic of Tchuvashiya
Population~480.000
Founded-1469








http://www.mrtrans.ru/Cheboksary/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5033462/









http://www.pics-zone.ru/picture.php?id=56803









http://tvil.ru/city/cheboksary/?city=









http://os.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Cheboksary_Railway_Station.jpg









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4997265/









http://myvl.ru/blog/7806.html









http://cigaretta.ru/goroda-foto/478-Novey_gorod_cheboksare_foto.html









http://lit-yaz.ru/literatura/33721/index.html?page=8









http://skachatkartinki.ru/skachat.php?id=29191&num=3









http://www.na-svyazi.ru/salon/flipclip105k.html









http://ns2.226496.ru/2013/02/05/page/2/









http://www.bolshoyvopros.ru/questions/67775-gde-mozhno-poguljat-peshko…









http://chebytoday.ru/articles?direction=desc&page=1361&sort=name









http://cheboksary.wikimapia.org/photos/8









http://www.euronn.ru/cheboksary-zhemchuzhina-povolzhya/









http://vk.com/wall-61009220_89820


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Yakutsk, Republic of Sakha
Population~300.000
Founded-1643








http://travel.imhonet.ru/city/332988/reports/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4870542/









http://www.vecherniy.com/post=17116









http://www.1sn.ru/show.php?id=25710









http://kartoman.ru/yakutsk-na-karte-rossii/









http://www.gorodokk.ru/print_ok.php?urlfoto=Yakutsk_01&w=1024









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3091831/









http://tucson-club.org.ua/showthread.php?t=3767&highlight=%F3%EB%FB%E1…









http://www.ducktour.ru/turfirmi/turfirmi-yakutska/









http://vk.com/wall-46234135_19883









http://visconmetgenpa.xpg.uol.com.br/stat8/aviabilety-ekaterinburg-jak…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/714433/









http://archive.censor.net.ua/go/viewTopic--id--445415


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Sovetsk, Kaliningrad area
Population~42.000
First mentioned-1358








http://newsfromweb.ru/gorod-sovetsk/









http://altergeo.ru/p/95259-g_sovetsk_kalinigradskaya_obl_rossiya









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88904592









http://www.kaliningrad.net/news/46436/









http://sovetsk-foto.ru/2009/05/sovetsk-ploshhad-lenina/









http://naiti-horoshuiu-rabotu49.webnode.ru/news/ishhu-rabotu-v-sovetsk…









http://shri-boomer.livejournal.com/396801.html









http://go.geoid.ru/country/653/photos/?page=385&sort=n&size=3









http://www.avito.ru/kaliningradskaya_oblast_sovetsk/kommercheskaya_ned…









http://www.NewKaliningrad.ru/foto/668399/









http://hvylya.org/reports/travel-petra-koroleva/2009-11-06-12-13-30.ht…









http://forumactiv.clan.su/blog/foto_gorodov_rossii_kaliningradskaja_ob…









http://goroda.ziriz.ru/?p=8660









http://sdelano-u-nas.livejournal.com/2014948.html









http://places.seephotosof.com/Lithuania/Klaipedos-Apskritis/Jaksteliai…


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Anapa, Krasnodar area
Population~70.000
Founded-1781








http://bereg23.ru/anapa/news/tourism/7873/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5141218/









http://naribalky.ru/travel/495-puteshestvie-v-istoriyu-kurortnogo-goro…









http://www.Krasnodar-Region.com/recreation/kuban.html?start=253









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2716380/









http://chip-top.ru/2015/04/09/otdyx-s-detmi-rossiya-anapa-gelendzhik-t…









http://xn--80aaaa3cgklg5g.xn--p1ai/photos/image-22.html









http://s30179180048.mirtesen.ru/photos/20775505184









http://czech-travel.net/news/novosti-sosednix-stran/page/6/









http://web-traveller.ru/page/101/









http://anapalotos.ru/ob-otele/anapa/









http://www.tury.ru/hotel/id/14688-rossiya-anapa-starinnaya-anapa-sanat…









http://www.road2sea.ru/info/2010/09/news-12/









http://turslet.com/?p=179509









http://www.avito.ru/volgograd/vakansii/barmen_v_kafe_sovetskogo_rayona…









http://www.welcometoanapa.ru/news/744/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Tula
City population~500.000
Metro area population~1.000.000
First mentioned-1146








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Tula_collage_2.jpg









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5811548/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5479548/









http://www.gala-tour.com/poisk-turov/tury-iz-yaroslavlya/tury-po-rossi…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5476541/









http://centralfo.ru/tula.php?page=310









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5471458/









http://www.znamyuzl.ru/page/5597/









http://images.esosedi.ru/pervomayskaya_street_pervomaysk/4838212/index…









http://oteks-m.ru/centralnyy-federalnyy-okrug









http://trans-continental.ru/dostoprimechatelnosti-tuly/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5887363/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Vologda
Population~315.000
First mentioned-1147

















http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5686143/









http://101travel.ru/dostoprimechatelnosti/vologda-i/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5674976/









http://turplaneta.com/directs/russian/vologda/vologda-1_129.html









http://pikabu.ru/story/novogodnyaya_vologda_388198









http://omegatver.ru/articles/29









http://upinfo.ru/region/1?page=275,0,0,69









http://www.bizator.ru/board/m1207-1040598754-kredityi-na-zhile-i-avto-…









http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Kostel_Vologda.jpg









http://iic.vologda-portal.ru/news/169469/









http://ceeec.livejournal.com/data/rss


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Magadan
Population~95.000
Founded-1929








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4605498/









http://bronirovaniebileta.ru/aviabilety_moskva-magadan_2/









http://trud-ost.ru/?m=201107&paged=54









http://russia-reborn.ru/news/profile/457048.html









http://tk177.ru/index/gruz_v_magadan/0-116









http://tk177.ru/index/otpravki_v_magadan/0-118









http://khandyga.ru/forum/extern.php?action=feed&tid=80&type=rss









http://khandyga.ru/forum/extern.php?action=feed&tid=80&type=rss


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Krasnoyarsk

Красноярск by Бродяга, on Flickr


#Красноярск #Сегодня by Юрий Ги, on Flickr


Красноярск by Vitaliy, on Flickr


The way by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr


#Красноярск by Юрий Ги, on Flickr


#Красноярск #Сегодня by Юрий Ги, on Flickr


Высоко далеко #Красноярск by Юрий Ги, on Flickr

Cold! 
by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr

1 path 
by Evgeniy Intrip, on Flickr

IMG_0525 
by Andrey Var, on Flickr

1024-9702 
by Victor Babintsev, on Flickr


Krasnoyarsk Uncle Yasha and a trainee by tut.spb.ru, on Flickr


krasnoyarsk 1 by Peter, on Flickr


#karma #awpk #krsk #krasnoyarsk #graffiti #graffitirussia #lifestyle #siberia #карма #граффити #красноярск #крск by karma King, on Flickr

PICT7411 
by Alexey Vinokurov, on Flickr


#карма #красноярск #крск #граффити #авпк #россия #karma #awpk #krsk #krasnoyarsk #graffiti #graffitirussia by karma King, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow

moscow by Dara Pilyugina, on Flickr


Moscow by Max Ryazanov, on Flickr


Moscow by Max Solo, on Flickr


Moscow #Flickr12Days by Kaan 
Uğurlu, on Flickr


Moscow River by Gena Golovskoy, on Flickr


Stoleshnikov lane / Moscow by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr


Russia Moscow boutique street by Mikhail Kirakosyan, on Flickr


Bolshaya Dmitrovka Str / Moscow by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr


Bolshoi, Moscow by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr


Stary Arbat Str / Moscow by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr


Sunlight in Moscow? by Andreas Jo, on Flickr


Moscow. Rostokinskiy aqueduct. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Sochi

Russian Orthodox Cathedral in Sochi (Сочи) by Vlad Feoktistov, on Flickr


Сочи 07.2012 by Evgeny Gorborukov, on Flickr


Сочи, гора Большой Ахун by Paper Tail, on Flickr


Совмещенная дорога Адлер-Красная поляна. Вантовый мост by Vlad Feoktistov, on Flickr


#sochi2014 #sochi #sochi_2014 #сочи #сочи2014 #сочи_2014 #instameetsochi #sochi2014rus #sochiolympics #olympics #ria_novosti #olympic #olympicpark #olympicgames #olympicgames2014 by Katia Mi, on Flickr


Сочи, гора Большой Ахун by Paper Tail, on Flickr


Сочи 07.2012 by Evgeny Gorborukov, on Flickr


Сочи 07.2012 by Evgeny Gorborukov, on Flickr


Сочи 07.2012 by Evgeny Gorborukov, on Flickr


Сочи в декабре by b_flyer, on Flickr


Сочи в декабре by b_flyer, on Flickr


Сочи в декабре by b_flyer, on Flickr


Bolshoy Hockey Palace Dome in Sunset by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


#sochi2014 #sochi #sochi_2014 #сочи #сочи2014 #сочи_2014 #instameetsochi #sochi2014rus #sochiolympics #katia_mi #сочиэтокруто #olympics #ria_novosti by Katia Mi, on Flickr


Сочи-1 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Сочи-34 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Сочи-46 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Сочи-68 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Сочи-16 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Сочи-1 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Сочи-43 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Сочи-62 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Сочи-45 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Nizhniy Novgorod

Nizhny Novgorod (Нижний Новгород) by Mikhail (Vokabre) Shcherbakov, on Flickr


Нижний Новгород, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr


Sunrise by Pavel Iovik, on Flickr


Нижний Новгород @ night by zax005, on Flickr


Нижний Новгород #Кремль #НижнийНовгород by Алексей Трефилов, on Flickr


Нижний Новгород, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr


Bottom Novgorod. Literally | Нижний. Буквально by Renat Nutfullin, on Flickr


Nizhniy_Novgorod 1.22, Russia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


Russian Drift Series (RDS) III Stage, NRing, 2012 by Alexander Babashov, on Flickr


Nizhny Novgorod by William, on Flickr


A Dove over Volga by vr_, on Flickr


Nizhny Novgorod tram advertising the 'Media Markt' chain of stores by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


Type 81-717/714 train arrives into Московская (Moskovskaya) station by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


Государственный банк by Алексей Трефилов, on Flickr

НН 
by _ghosty_, on Flickr


Пешеходный мост by andrey.mindryukov, on Flickr

DSC03469 
by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


Большая Покровская улица / Bolshaya Pokrovskay street by sovraskin, on Flickr

81-717/714 train of the Nizhny Novgorod Metro (Метропоезд 81-717/714 Нижегородского метрополитена) 
by Mikhail (Vokabre) Shcherbakov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Voronezh

Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


Воронеж в тумане by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Grozniy, Republic of Chechniya

Чечня. Грозный by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


Грозный-2013 by Maga Ulver, on Flickr

... 
by Sahab Shamilov, on Flickr


Grozny by Sahab Shamilov, on Flickr

REL_7514 
by Evgeniy Reznik, on Flickr


Грозный-2013 by Maga Ulver, on Flickr


Azan by Sahab Shamilov, on Flickr


Mosque "The Heart of Chechnya", Grozny - Мечеть "Сердце Чечни", Грозный by voyageuriam, on Flickr


Grozny by Sahab Shamilov, on Flickr


Грозный-2013 by Maga Ulver, on Flickr

1026555 
by Russische Botschaft, on Flickr

REL_8343 
by Evgeniy Reznik, on Flickr

IMG_2361 
by ibragim Ramazanov, on Flickr


#Грозный-2013 by Rasul Yarichev, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Novosibirsk

Новосибирск.Ядринцевская. by Константин Волощук, on Flickr


Novosibirsk - Новосибирск by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


Бугринский мост .Olovozavodskoy Bridge . by Константин Волощук, on Flickr


Новосибирск '13-196 by Crwin, on Flickr


Новосибирск.Улица Фабричная. by Константин Волощук, on Flickr


Яркая аллея.Bright Alley. by Константин Волощук, on Flickr


Royal Park by Alexis2k, on Flickr


DSC_7299 by alarch.info, on Flickr


DSC_7315 by alarch.info, on Flickr


Мой город красками играет.Кто небыл в нём.Того он в гости приглашает.My city colors plays. Who fiction in it. Addition he invites guests. by Константин Волощук, on Flickr


Фонари.Lights. by Константин Волощук, on Flickr


swan lake by Celui qui n'aura pas de nom, on Flickr


Untitled by cheshirskoe cheshirskoe, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Saratov

Саратов by Irina Milosh, on Flickr


Мост Волги Саратов by Stefan Henrich, on Flickr


Market in Saratov, Russia by Tatters ❀, on Flickr


Саратов Консерватория by Alena Timakova, on Flickr


дрифт-шоу команды Раунд-Х, by city gu.ru, on Flickr


Paintings for sale on Saratov's street mall. Кaртины на Проспектe Кирова by Tatters ❀, on Flickr


Саратовский университет by NiKonNi, on Flickr


Опора моста by NiKonNi, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Volgograd

Волгоград-Сити, ул. им. Рокоссовского by Vladimir, on Flickr


IMG_1221 by Ilya Khohlov, on Flickr


Храм Всех Святых by Vladimir Lysenko, on Flickr


2015-03-15_03-02-14 by Anton Lavrinenko, on Flickr


Lights. Peace Tree by persona.natali, on Flickr


IMG_1077 by Anna Shaydurova, on Flickr


in the yard by Vitali Khomchenko, on Flickr


the Bridge by Vitali Khomchenko, on Flickr

13991583 
by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


DSC00657 by Максим Парасюков, on Flickr


Stadium "Dinamo" / Стадион "Динамо" by Сергей Космос, on Flickr


IMG_6963 by Ivan Potapov, on Flickr


ул. Чуйкова by Vitali Khomchenko, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Khabarovsk

_BVI7682 хабаровск фонтан крупно by Виктор Буяков, on Flickr


Khabarovsk at dusk by Svetlana Bogomolova, on Flickr


Хабаровск by stamuku, on Flickr


Этот город тебя не спрячет [This City Won't Hide You] by Daniil Yermolchuk, on Flickr


Будни 341-го [Weekdays of The 341-st] by Daniil Yermolchuk, on Flickr


Хабаровск by stamuku, on Flickr


DSC00185 by Бродяга, on Flickr


Treppe am Leninplatz- Stairs on Lenin Square by Matthias Krüttgen, on Flickr


DSC_4700 by Андрей Холодков, on Flickr


DSC_4728 by Андрей Холодков, on Flickr


Khabarovsk, Russia by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


CIMG4036 by woozifi, on Flickr


CIMG4055 by woozifi, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Irkutsk

7419 Irkutsk, Иркутск by igor parhomcik, on Flickr


Иркутск-37 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Иркутск-4-2 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Казанская церковь #Иркутск #Irkutsk #church by Мария Ремнева, on Flickr


Иркутск by Алексей, on Flickr


Иркутск by Алексей, on Flickr


Иркутск by Алексей, on Flickr


Иркутск by Алексей, on Flickr


Иркутск-58 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Иркутск-14 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Иркутск-73 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Иркутск-3 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Иркутск-45 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Иркутск-64 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Иркутск-46 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Иркутск-43 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Иркутск-1-4 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Tyumen

Тюмень-47 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Тюмень-50 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Тюмень-26 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Тюмень-46 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Тюмень-16 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Тюмень-17 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Тюмень-54 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Тюмень-29 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


Вот так мы скатались в Тюмень  by Андрей Калугин, on Flickr


20140511-DSC_2856 by Алексей Иванов, on Flickr


Тюм_ (17) by Alina, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Yaroslavl

Yaroslavl // Ярославль by Dmitry, on Flickr


Ярославль. Октябрьский мост by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr


Yaroslavl | Ярославль. 2010 by Renat Nutfullin, on Flickr


Ярославль by Denis Platonov, on Flickr


Ярославль by Denis Platonov, on Flickr


Ярославль by Denis Platonov, on Flickr


Untitled by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr


Untitled by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr


Untitled by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr


Untitled by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Perm

После заката.


Вечер на Каме.


НПО "Искра"


DSC08663.jpg


Откуда дровишки?


Откуда дровишки?


Старое и новое - конраст


Город.


Permenergo141114_081.jpg


Морион Лион мини.jpg


Бизнес центр Sota.jpg


Торговый центр Bazar.jpg


Памятник героям фронта и тыла


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Yessentuki, Stavropol Area

Вид с горы Дубровка


В храмовом комплексе. Ессентуки.


Ванное здание императора Николая II


Вид с Машука на Пятигорск


Храмовый комплекс в Ессентуках.


Храмовый комплекс во имя Святых Первоверховных апостолов Петра и Павла (Ессентуки)


Параллельные прямые


Грязелечебница


Ессентуки


Стройный портик с двумя рядами ионических колонн


Ессентуки - Старый санаторий.JPG


Христос, останавливающий грозу...


грустная аллея


P1010795.JPG


P1010792.JPG


-


Дача Грозмани " Колхида " в Ессентуках.


IMG_6302-3.jpg


Если у тебя есть фонтан...


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Astrakhan

Первый гол


Гостиница


Выходной.


Мост молодоженов


Стекло и бетон


Мост через рукав Волги


Бизнес центры и старинные особняки


Ночная Астрахань


153682250.jpg


153683133.jpg


153683116.jpg


DSC_0687.JPG


IMG_3029_DxO.jpg


IMG_1370.JPG


DSC07865.JPG


DSC07877.JPG


Астраханский Кремль


Астраханский Кремль


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Bakhchisarai, Crimean Republic

Бахчисарай - Ханский Дворец


Бахчисарай - Ханский Дворец


Бахчисарай


БАХЧИСАРАЙСКИЙ ДВОРЕЦ ХАНА ГИРЕЯ


ПО УЛОЧКАМ БАХЧИСАРАЯ


СВЯТО-УСПЕНСКИЙ МУЖСКОЙ МОНАСТЫРЬ


СВЯТО-УСПЕНСКИЙ МУЖСКОЙ МОНАСТЫРЬ


Виз изнутри территории монастыря


***


***


Древняя стена


IMG_4667.JPG


IMG_4455.JPG


01_Соколиная башня


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Elets, Lipetsk Oblast

г.Елец,Вознесенский собор


Архитектурное наследие Ельца


Архитектурное наследие Ельца


Архитектурное наследие Ельца


ул. Коммунаров


Восход солнца


Каракумовский мост


ЕГУ им. И.А.Бунина.jpg


DSC_0259.JPG


Памятный знак «Город воинской славы».


ВЕЛИКОКНЯЖЕСКАЯ ЦЕРКОВЬ


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Armavir, Krasnodar area

Подъезжает к Армавиру


Проезжая Армавир


Сквер


Мельница и пекарня.


г.Армавир, Свято-Никольский Храм


солнечный денёк


Голубые ели


Памятник Владимиру Высоцкому на пересечении ул.Розы Люксембург и Ефремова в г.Армавире Краснодарского края скульптора Александра Алексеевича Аполлонова. Открыт 17 сентября 2013 года


Повторение №15 / Как вкопанный 


ул. Комсомольская. Армавир


Armavir Mall в Армавире


ул. Комсомольская. Армавир


Кинотеатр "Марс". Армавир


ул. Ефремова - ул.Советской Армии. Армавир


Мечеть


Армавир


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Volgograd

Волгоград. Почетный караул by Oleg Chegodaev, on Flickr


Храм Всех Святых на Мамаевом кургане by Vladimir Lysenko, on Flickr


Волгоград-Сити, ул. им. Рокоссовского by Vladimir, on Flickr


"The Motherland Calls" monument in Volgograd by Mikhail Bakunin, on Flickr


house eclipse by Vitali Khomchenko, on Flickr


IMG_6984 by Ivan Potapov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Волгоградский трамвай TATPA 1984 by Robert Kubica, on Flickr


the Bridge by Vitali Khomchenko, on Flickr


Volga by Pavel Kotkov, on Flickr


13991583 by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


Boat 1 / Катер 1 by Сергей Космос, on Flickr


IMG_6963 by Ivan Potapov, on Flickr


IMG_7097 by Ivan Potapov, on Flickr


IMG_6969 by Ivan Potapov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lonely dove / Одинокий голубь by Сергей Космос, on Flickr


Rebus / Ребус by Сергей Космос, on Flickr


Grey box in the sunny light / Серая коробка в солнечном свете by Сергей Космос, on Flickr


IMG_0701 by sergey.valiev, on Flickr


Перекресток 20 века by Mikhail Platonov, on Flickr


ул. Чуйкова by Vitali Khomchenko, on Flickr


Gates of the city by persona.natali, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

DSC00037 by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


11095197 by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


1527234 by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


IMG_7063 by Ivan Potapov, on Flickr


DSC00038 by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


IMG_7110 by Ivan Potapov, on Flickr


DSC00067 by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

DSC00066 by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


IMG_3117 by Игорь Фролов, on Flickr


DSC00061 by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


DSC00698 (Изменено (2)) by Максим Парасюков, on Flickr


DSC00050 by Jaŭhien Amialčuk, on Flickr


Отель "Астория" by Vladimir, on Flickr


Приход Святого Николая римско-католической церкви by Vladimir, on Flickr


Бизнес-центр 'Premier building' by Vladimir, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Amazing pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Хорошие фото! Только если можно поменьше в пост, страницы оооч долго грузятся.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of St. Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4690918/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5386604/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5931921/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5790766/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5536634/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5389082/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5588547/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5378027/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5336503/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5284117/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5146301/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4611054/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4571320/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3655149/









http://img-4.photosight.ru/712/3091161_large.jpg









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5577352/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Eupatoria, Crimean Republic








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2816559/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3894764/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5720633/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4409540/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3879311/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3381204/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2882853/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2778163/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Vladikavkaz, Severnaya (North) Osetiya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4346756/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5848419/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4354373/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5352620/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4324211/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4313466/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2883257/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5578540/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5494822/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5472913/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5147335/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4960699/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Murom








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5311891/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5270417/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4924250/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4652719/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4351811/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3816580/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5529369/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4583476/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Tambov








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5828763/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5876820/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5828748/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5393074/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4995047/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4951735/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5884634/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5936815/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5855510/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Rostov-na-Donu
by Dariya Sirotina


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates Kazan :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Yalta








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/577...82%D0%B0&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/578...82%D0%B0&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/523...82%D0%B0&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/482...82%D0%B0&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=3









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/595...uery=%D1%8F%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/590...%8F%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=3


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/589...%8F%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=4









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/585...%8F%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/585...%8F%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=5


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/583...%8F%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/581...%8F%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/578...%8F%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=8


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Zolotoy Bridge, Vladivostok








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5974567/

Moscow IBC, Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5974048/

Storm over Ekaterinburg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5974582/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Mitino district, Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973739/

Nizhny Novgorod








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5974399/

Tula








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973681/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kursk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973288/

Avtovo metro station, St.Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973289/

Krasnoyarsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5974069/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973027/

Krasnoyarsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5974072/

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5972714/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yoshkar-Ola








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973969/

University, Omsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5972636/

St. Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973915/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kremlin in Tula








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5972131/

Arkhangelsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973775/

Rybinsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973061/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kursk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5971347/

Krom(Kremlin) in Pskov








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5973022/

Yoshkar-Ola








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5971218/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sochi








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5972665/

Perm








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5972314/

Yalta








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5972454/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Russkiy Bridge, Vladivostok








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5970456/

Novorossiysk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5972288/

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5970440/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kirovskiy Bridge, Samara








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5969584/

Krasnoyarsk









Novorossiysk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5972273/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnodar
from Instagram


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nizhny Novgorod


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

Russia is a truly beautiful place.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

Great quality photos! Are they 1080p or 4k?


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Омич;125284273 said:


> Great quality photos! Are they 1080p or 4k?


1080


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volgograd


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

all images from instagram


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kaliningrad


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Cheboksary


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Илья Степанов*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://s1rus.livejournal.com/60445.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novocherkassk









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5493617/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5496914/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5516679/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5519172/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5532423/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5532422/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5551664/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*VladMuz*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tryfaldino/view/801751/?page=10


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Saratov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

_photos by ANEL-VP_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

_photos by ANEL-VP_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

_photos by ANEL-VP_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

_photos by andrey.euseew2011_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

_photos by andrey.euseew2011_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

_photos by andrey.euseew2011_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Velikiy Novgorod


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

monastere de St Georges



cathedralе de de St Georges
_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zh-albert2014/album/466676/_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


«город Великий Новгород, города России» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://vk.com/photo7297694_241074168


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://vk.com/photo7297694_241074168


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://vk.com/photo7297694_241074168


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://vk.com/photo7297694_241074168


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/377828/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/377829/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bmavlyutov/view/377830/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Grozniy










2.










3.










4.










5.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Рязань» bmavlyutov на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tver


























https://vk.com/wall-41847326?offset=...47326_00/rev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6013714/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Saransk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6013522/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nizhny Novgorod








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6016591/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tambov








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6013634/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novorossiysk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6013264/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6013121/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nizhny Novgorod








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6016594/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6016795/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yalta








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6010660/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6010691/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Rostov Velikiy








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6015779/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volgograd








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6015636/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6015823/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Pskov








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6015514/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Irkutsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6015268/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Perm








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6014704/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Rostov-on-Don








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6014527/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kolomna








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6014053/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6014056/


----------



## Marl^^ (Jul 9, 2013)

Kazan , Excellent photography .. thumbs up


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ulyanovsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«***» на Фото.Сайте

«ULY: Friday's night» на Фото.Сайте


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

«Другой Ульяновск» на Фото.Сайте

[url=http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4568931/?from_post]«Вечер над Ульяновском» на Фото.Сайте

«****» на Фото.Сайте



















http://valeryromanov.livejournal.com/30558.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kirov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/733783/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/733784/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/733785/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/733786/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/733787/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/733788/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/733795/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/733796/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/733797/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.mo-kirov.ru/city/gallery/890/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk








http://feelek.livejournal.com/129980.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

by Fili from SSC


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://feelek.livejournal.com/129980.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St.Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/279...1%83%D1%80%D0%B3&look_at=all&sort_type=weight









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/279...1%83%D1%80%D0%B3&look_at=all&sort_type=weight









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/276...80%D0%B3&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2


















http://www.photosight.ru/photos/469...80%D0%B3&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

by evian from SSC


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Rostov-on-Don


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://vk.com/victoria_night


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

by Medoed from SSC


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://airgorod.ru/tachanka/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

by VladiLaslo from SSC


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sochi


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novorossiysk








http://vk.com/id3727455?z=photo37274...27455_00/rev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Автор: http://vk.com/id175113703


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://vk.com/paulg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://kubanphoto.ru/photo/225826/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Автор: http://vk.com/reticent


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Pyatigorsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/554...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/601...1%80%D1%81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/537...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/429...0%B2%D0%BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/573...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/574...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/566...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/570...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/509...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/507...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/553...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/506...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=3


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/490...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=3









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/477...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=3









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/467...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=3


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/359...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=3









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/605...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=6


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/605...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/603...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/603...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=6


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/602...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=7









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/598...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=7









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/600...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=7


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/588...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=8









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/587...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=8









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/585...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=8


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/581...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=9









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/579...BB%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=9









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/574...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=10


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/572...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=11









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/570...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=11









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/567...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=12


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/566...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=12









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/561...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=12









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/541...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=14


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/534...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=15









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/533...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=15









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/534...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=15


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/531...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=15









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/531...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=16









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/519...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=17


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/520...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=17









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/513...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=18









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/513...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=18


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/513...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=18









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/508...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=19


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/508...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=19









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/492...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=21









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/489...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=21


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/489...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=21









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/488...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=22









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/484...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=22


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/473...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=23









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/473...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=23









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/458...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=24


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/450...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=25









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/437...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=26









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/408...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=29









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/384...B%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=31


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.poezdkin.com/uploads/posts/2011-05/13044889192023web.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photos and all, but first one is actually from Mediterranean part of Croatia - a complex called Prokurative in Split 

http://lidija-photo.com/Portfolio/split/split-prokurative.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/569...0%B5%D1%80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/339...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/426...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/299...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/604...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=4









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/602...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=4


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/596...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/596...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=5


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/594...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/594...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=6


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/590...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/589...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=6


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/588...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=7









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/579...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=8


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/579...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=8









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/577...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=9


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/577...80%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=9









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/563...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=10


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/542...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=11









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/533...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=11


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/533...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=12









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/529...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=12


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/519...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=12









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/509...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=13


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/505...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=13









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/505...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=13


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/489...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=14









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/459...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=15


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/473...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=15









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/439...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=16


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/423...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=16









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/416...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=17


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/462...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=15









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/376...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=20


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/368...0%D1%8C&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=20









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/604...%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%8C&sort_type=ctime&pager=3


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/603...%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%8C&sort_type=ctime&pager=4









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/596...%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%8C&sort_type=ctime&pager=7


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6084414/

Voronezh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6084589/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/609...D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/609...D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/609...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/609...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=3









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=3


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=4









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=4









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=4


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=6


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=7









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=7


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=8









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=8









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=8


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=9









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=10









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=10


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=11









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=12









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=11


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=12









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=12









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=13


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/608...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=13









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=14









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=14


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=15









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=15









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=15


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=16









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=17









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=19


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=20









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=21









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=22


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=22









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=22









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=23


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=23









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=23









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/607...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=24


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=25









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=25









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=26


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=28









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=28









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=29


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=30









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=30









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=31


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=32









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=32









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=32


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, great photos of Moscow! :applause:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok
Vladivostok by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Vladivostok by Christian Lagat, on Flickr

Vladivostok | Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Vladivostok by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Vladivostok, Svetlanskaya str. by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Hotel Versal, Vladivostok by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Vladivostok | Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Sukhanova str., Vladivostok by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Hotel Versal, Vladivostok by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Vladivostok, Golden Horn Bay by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Корабельная набережная, Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Набережная Цесаревича, Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Vladivostok by Maxim Kidanov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Набережная Цесаревича by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Золотой мост, Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

sony nex 6 + carl zeiss planar 50mm f/2 by Полина Аляска, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Diamond Princess by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

A bollard serving as a sun-dial by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Набережная Цесаревича by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Vladivostok by Rapsak, on Flickr

1996-05 Vladivostok, Russia - the shop district by A Good Friend, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Vladivostok Tiger by Laika ac, on Flickr

Фото на память by Alexander Alechits, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok, RU by evgeny.komorny.7, on Flickr

Vladivostok architecture by Alexander Alechits, on Flickr

Академический театр им. М. Горького, Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok, Train Station by Rapsak, on Flickr

Vladivostok park by watchsmart, on Flickr

Old House by Roman Kovalevsky, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

2011-06-18-09-54-18_1000000987 by Fujifilm FinePix, on Flickr

Post office by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Vladivostok D-Lux4 L1050043 by yukimune yasunaga, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

перекресток Океанского и Фокина by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

Untitled by Lou "Fake" Reed, on Flickr

2012-07-01-12-37-50_B8A1F4DE-763F-4BC8-839D-4501217CC9B3 by Fujifilm FinePix, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

DSC9216 by Alexey Morozov, on Flickr

DSC3456 by Alexey Morozov, on Flickr

Вечерний вид на Владивосток и бухту Золотой рог с Орлиной сопки by Andrei Efimkin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Рассвет над Амурским заливом by Andrei Efimkin, on Flickr

Вечерний вид на разворотное кольцо с Орлиной сопки by Andrei Efimkin, on Flickr

Вечерний вид на телевизионную вышку на Орлиной сопке by Andrei Efimkin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok | Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Railway station, Vladivostok by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Khabarovsk railway station by Raita Futo, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok's central street, Okeanskiy prospekt by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Far Eastern Federal University by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Католический Приход Пресвятой Богородицы by Raita Futo, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Gare de Vladivostok by Quentin M., on Flickr

IMG_0209 by Dmitrii Emelianenko, on Flickr

Vladivostok by Daria EliCat, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok by mayuki, on Flickr

Vladivostok, walk around the city by Mary Road, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kronshtadt








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6151675/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6151416/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kaliningrad








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6151284/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Smolensk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6150781/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Velikiy Novgorod








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6149864/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sergiyev Posad








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6149462/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tomsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6149274/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sochi








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6147417/


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, the beauty of Kazan, no wonder my friend Anna misses her hometown, she often tells me about life in her city, although economically is not a great city for professionals as herself, but it is a beautiful place indeed.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Some "New Year" photos


Kemerovo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nizhnevartovsk








































































http://reporter-nv.livejournal.com/214396.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk





















































_http://sakhalinmedia.ru/news/societ...odney-skazke-vozle-glavnoy-elki-sahalina.html_


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan



















Moscow


























http://giper.livejournal.com/239308.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Izhevsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Perm

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ch-author=lena-kerjentseva&page=5&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ch-author=lena-kerjentseva&page=5&how=created


https://vk.com/kindmagic?w=wall15022891_1395











https://vk.com/kindmagic?w=wall15022891_1397


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburg

























































































by Flatron from SSC


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Omsk






















































http://omskzdes.ru/culture/36120.html#photo-16686


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tver


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tyumen

























































http://vk.com/ilovetyumen


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tula


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladimir





















































http://romanovz.livejournal.com/46933.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kaliningrad
&#55357;&#56637;Наконец-то наступила зима, и в окне зимняя сказка❄ by Konstantin Tronin, on Flickr

Vladivostok
Vladivostok | Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Perm
Пермь [Perm, Russia] by François PENILLEAULT, on Flickr

Пермь [Perm, Russia] by François PENILLEAULT, on Flickr

Пермь [Perm, Russia] by François PENILLEAULT, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Day and night by Vladislav N., on Flickr

Пермь Красивая by Vladislav N., on Flickr

WP_20130810_015 by Kvinto, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

[/url]another city by Vladislav N., on Flickr[/IMG]

WP_20130804_014 by Kvinto, on Flickr

г. Пермь 2010 by semeonka, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Just Perm  by Kvinto, on Flickr

DSC00328 by Kvinto, on Flickr

Perm, Autumn by Kvinto, on Flickr

Perm, Autumn by Kvinto, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*** by Nikolay Losev, on Flickr

DSCF1033 by Stepan Anchugov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yaroslavl
Yaroslavl // Ярославль by Dmitry, on Flickr

Ярославль. Октябрьский мост by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr

Yaroslavl | Ярославль. 2010 by Renat Nutfullin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ярославль by Denis Platonov, on Flickr

Ярославль by Denis Platonov, on Flickr

Ярославль by Denis Platonov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ярославль, Россия / Yaroslavl, Russia by Peter, on Flickr

Ярославль by Denis Platonov, on Flickr

Зимний Ярославль by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ярославль by Denis Platonov, on Flickr

Ярославль_май 2009 by Mikhail, on Flickr

Ярославль, Россия / Yaroslavl, Russia by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Зимний Ярославль by Ярославский регион, on Flickr

Nighttime by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Saratov
Мост Волги Саратов by Stefan Henrich, on Flickr

#Саратов Saratov #мобильноефото #Nexus5 by Роман Габдуллин, on Flickr

#Саратов #Энгельс #пейзаж #Волга #река #клад by Алексей Гор, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lamps on the wall. Фонари by Tatters ❀, on Flickr

Health resort in Saratov by Tatters ❀, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tyumen
Тюмень-17 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Тюмень-11 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Тюмень-25 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Тюмень-15 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Тюмень-54 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Тюмень-9 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Тюмень-24 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Тюмень-20 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Вот так мы скатались в Тюмень  by Андрей Калугин, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Вот так мы скатались в Тюмень  by Андрей Калугин, on Flickr

Тюмень-35 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Тюмень-41 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Тюмень-46 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Тюмень-40 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Тюмень-10 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Тюмень-16 by Mikhael Vasiltsov, on Flickr

Тюм_ (34) by Alina, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ryazan
Russia, Ryazan / Рязань: Кремль by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr

Рязань by Svetlana, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://gelio.livejournal.com/2010/07/02/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novosibirsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://gelio.livejournal.com/2010/07/13/
all shots was made by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St.Petersburg












































https://vk.com/zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

https://vk.com/zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

https://vk.com/zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

https://vk.com/zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

https://vk.com/zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

https://vk.com/zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

https://vk.com/zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

https://vk.com/zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

https://vk.com/zaburdaev
all photos by Stanislav Zaburdaev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice aerial photos :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sochi


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://airgorod.ru/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Irkutsk by Gelio






























































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=320


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sovetsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


























http://vmulder.livejournal.com/159316.html#cutid1


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Voronezh


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































https://vk.com/albums137120528


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Irkutsk* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^





















































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1182127


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kaliningrad* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1163421&page=3


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Sevastopol*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://vmulder.livejournal.com/125887.html#cutid1


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Novosibirsk* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=320


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan* by 220volt


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































https://vk.com/kinokrutlaboratory


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Krasnoyarsk* by Gelio








































































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=280


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Balaklava*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



























https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9064/155250043.190
/0_1324ed_11dc002b_XXL.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^





















































http://yuhanson.livejournal.com/308944.html#cutid1


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Vyborg* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=280


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Irkutsk*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^




































https://vk.com/lexeffect


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

A little post for a big city of *Perm* @by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^






























































http://gelio.livejournal.com/122318.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Ufa*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



























https://vk.com/aleksey_gindullin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Yekaterinburg* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


























http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=280


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=240


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































https://vk.com/kinokrutlaboratory


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kaliningrad* by Neferjournal


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^





















































http://neferjournal.livejournal.com/tag/prussia39


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Some cities from the space by spaceman Sergey Volkov

*Saratov*









*Vladivostok*









*Voronezh*









*Orenburg*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
*Tambov*









*Irkutsk*









*Moscow*









*Volgograd*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Once again-magnificient *St.Petersburg* by Ilya Melikhov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































http://www.photosight.ru/users/192440/?pager=21


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^













































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=200


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Irkutsk* from the air by Copter38


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/user/1728512354/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Tambov* by Sergey Raneev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^













































http://www.photosight.ru/users/388218/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

A little town *Nesterov* by Nefer`s Journal


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^













































http://neferjournal.livejournal.com/3227512.html#cutid1


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Krasnoyarsk* by Fili (SSC)


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Omsk* by RoofSoldier


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































http://neferjournal.livejournal.com/3222532.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*St.Petersburg* by Ivan Smelov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































http://www.photosight.ru/users/332619/?pager=13


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Volgograd* from above


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


























https://vk.com/albums-90221707


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Gvardeysk*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































http://neferjournal.livejournal.com/3223193.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=160


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Suburban area of *Svetlogorsk*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































http://antoneo.livejournal.com/tag/Калининградская область


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Yekaterinburg* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^






























































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=160


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Pravdinsk*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































http://neferjournal.livejournal.com/3224157.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Znamensk*








































































http://neferjournal.livejournal.com/3223657.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Ufa*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^





















































http://www.silencephoto.ru/albums/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Ufa*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































http://www.silencephoto.ru/albums/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Novosibirsk* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^




































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=120


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=120


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Vyborg*

Выборг by Alexandra Glushko, on Flickr

Выборг by Platon Terentev, on Flickr

Vyborg IMG_6761 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr

Выборг by Platon Terentev, on Flickr

Выборг by Alexey, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
Выборг by Platon Terentev, on Flickr

Выборг by Victor Gertsberg, on Flickr

Выборг by Platon Terentev, on Flickr

Выборг by Victor Gertsberg, on Flickr

Выборг by amel.true, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^

Выборг by Victor Gertsberg, on Flickr

Выборг by Victor Gertsberg, on Flickr

Выборг by Olga Alekseeva, on Flickr

Выборг by Anna Rubinina, on Flickr

IMG_9118.jpg by Фаиль Байназаров, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^

IMG_9059.jpg by Фаиль Байназаров, on Flickr

DSC_0196 by maxlethal2010, on Flickr

Выборг by Mikhail Tuknov (Михаил Тукнов), on Flickr

Выборг by Yorunoame, on Flickr

Выборг by Anna Rubinina, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
Выборг by Anna Gavr, on Flickr

Выборг by Mikhail Tuknov (Михаил Тукнов), on Flickr

IMG_9092.jpg by Фаиль Байназаров, on Flickr
Байназаров[/url], on Flickr

Выборг by Mikhail Tuknov (Михаил Тукнов), on Flickr

IMG_9025.jpg by Фаиль Байназаров, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
Выборг by noirblack, on Flickr

Выборг by Mikhail Tuknov (Михаил Тукнов), on Flickr

Выборг by Olga Alekseeva, on Flickr

IMG_9041.jpg by Фаиль Байназаров, on Flickr

IMG_4287 by Alexey Chernov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
Выборг by Mikhail Tuknov (Михаил Тукнов), on Flickr

DSC_0137 by maxlethal2010, on Flickr

Выборг by Mikhail Tuknov (Михаил Тукнов), on Flickr

IMG_9010 by Nikola Jirkov, on Flickr

Под старину by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
P1010446 by aikarpov, on Flickr

IMG_8882 by Nikola Jirkov, on Flickr

* by Shizofrenik, on Flickr

Выборг by Alexey, on Flickr

Vyborg IMG_6674 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
Untitled by Alexandra Glushko, on Flickr

IMG_9076.jpg by Фаиль Байназаров, on Flickr

Выборг by Anna Rubinina, on Flickr

Выборг by Anna Rubinina, on Flickr

Vyborg IMG_6629 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
IMG_8829 by Nikola Jirkov, on Flickr

IMG_8823 by Nikola Jirkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexandra Glushko, on Flickr

Выборг by Serge, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
DSC07526 by Yura Chizhik, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by maxlethal2010, on Flickr


..,{|\\\```` by Maughaua MegaVenik, on Flickr


Выборг by VoLLanD, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Tomsk* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034625


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*St.Petersburg* by Stanislav Zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^






















































https://vk.com/zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Ufa*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


























http://www.ufaair.ru/airgallery/ufa-aerial-photo-2015/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=120


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Krasnoyarsk* by Fili (SSC)


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^

















https://vk.com/filinin.photo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































http://www.photokzn.ru/photokazani/pic/6487


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Yekaterinburg* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^













































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=80


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^






















































https://vk.com/voltok


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Rostov-on-Don* by Roman Nevedrov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































https://vk.com/nevedrovr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Zelenogradsk*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Tula*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


























https://vk.com/fave?z=photo-101373101_414568117/wall-101373101_114263


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Barnaul* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^





















































http://gelio.livejournal.com/194503.html#cutid1


----------



## NMcClatchey (Aug 1, 2015)

These are amazing. Thanks for posting them, Kazan Resident.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Rostov-on-Don* by Roman Nevedrov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*St/ Petersburg* by Stanislav Zaburdaev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Saratov* by Mikhail Yegorov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^






























































https://vk.com/egorov_photo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

White Mosque in *Bolgar* by Aleksey Evstigneyev









https://vk.com/lexeffect?z=photo3124925_419983122/album3124925_00/rev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kaliningrad*








https://vk.com/typikal?z=photo-31556867_420820650/album-31556867_00/rev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Suzdal*






















































https://vk.com/fave?section=likes_posts&w=wall-97635579_278


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

An old architecture of a town of *Kimry*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^












































https://vk.com/fave?section=likes_posts&w=wall-61009220_219726


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Chelyabinsk* at winter by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^





















































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=80


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


























https://vk.com/talkingheads


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

An old church in *Slavsk*










https://vk.com/fave?w=wall-54238556_886


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^




































https://vk.com/fave?w=wall-26449995_793


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Astrakhan*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^





















































https://vk.com/theslim


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ozersk



































https://vk.com/prussiya_photo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^








https://pp.vk.me/c630528/v630528346/433fa/yTOkHq4kOkw.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburg by*Gelio*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^






















































http://gelio.livejournal.com/?skip=40


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Cheboksary*




































https://vk.com/fave?w=wall-61009220_225153


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan*













































https://vk.com/fave?w=wall-57867786_3562370


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Gvardeysk*


IMG_8152.JPG


IMG_8146.JPG


IMG_8149.JPG


IMG_8154.JPG


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


IMG_8155.JPG


IMG_8156.JPG


IMG_8160.JPG


IMG_8161.JPG


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Chernyahovsk*


IMG_8207.JPG


IMG_8186.JPG


IMG_8214.JPG


IMG_8195.JPG


IMG_8216.JPG


IMG_8199.JPG


IMG_8220.JPG


Водонапорная башня


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kaliningrad*


IMG_7429.JPG


IMG_7430.JPG


IMG_7437.JPG


IMG_8972.JPG


IMG_8981.JPG


IMG_8974.JPG


IMG_8976.JPG


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^

IMG_7556.JPG


IMG_7557.JPG


IMG_7559.JPG


IMG_7561.JPG


IMG_7565.JPG


IMG_7539.JPG


IMG_7542.JPG


IMG_7546.JPG


IMG_7551.JPG


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Baltiysk*


IMG_8628.JPG


IMG_8635.JPG


IMG_8652.JPG


IMG_8658.JPG
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/blankhat/album/224700/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

New Mosque in *Argun*









https://pp.vk.me/c630217/v630217273/57dcd/xPfmC4BmnsA.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Makhachkala*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^

















https://vk.com/aydin_isaev?w=wall57139273_1719


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan* by Gelio


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kaliningrad*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/649...D0%BD%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/648...D0%BD%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/646...D0%BD%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/646...D0%BD%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/642...%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=3









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/615...B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=13


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/595...B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=16









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/590...B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=16









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/587...B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=17


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/557...B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=21









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/551...B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=22









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/498...B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=29


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/497...B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=30


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/476...B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=32


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Krasnogorsk*













































http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> *Kazan* by Gelio


Can you tell me if that is a tree inside the building? What is it? By the way, "Mother Russia" has some of the most beautiful arts master pieces (yeah, most of Russian cities are art master pieces!)on the planet!!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Del


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of *Irkutsk*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


















by *mark_8_bit*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Tyumen














































Anton Maltsev (@anmfoto) • Instagram photos and videos


191 Followers, 15 Following, 931 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Anton Maltsev (@anmfoto)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^















































Anton Maltsev (@anmfoto) • Instagram photos and videos


191 Followers, 15 Following, 931 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Anton Maltsev (@anmfoto)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Anton Maltsev (@anmfoto) • Instagram photos and videos


191 Followers, 15 Following, 931 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Anton Maltsev (@anmfoto)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Anton Maltsev (@anmfoto) • Instagram photos and videos


191 Followers, 15 Following, 931 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Anton Maltsev (@anmfoto)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yekaterinburg


















Artyom Mirniy / Артём Мирный (@artyom_mirniy) • Instagram photos and videos


789 Followers, 0 Following, 300 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artyom Mirniy / Артём Мирный (@artyom_mirniy)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St Petersburg







































Прогулки по крышам Питера (@gvildes) • Instagram photos and videos


20K Followers, 1,391 Following, 82 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Прогулки по крышам Питера (@gvildes)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Прогулки по крышам Питера (@gvildes) • Instagram photos and videos


20K Followers, 1,391 Following, 82 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Прогулки по крышам Питера (@gvildes)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Прогулки по крышам Питера (@gvildes) • Instagram photos and videos


20K Followers, 1,391 Following, 82 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Прогулки по крышам Питера (@gvildes)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batlukh Settlement, Republic of Dagestan
























Magomed Shapiev (@photo_shapiev) • Instagram photos and videos


192K Followers, 1,084 Following, 2,338 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Magomed Shapiev (@photo_shapiev)




instagram.com


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great diversity in cityscape


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok














































Вадим Попов (Владивосток) (@vadim_popov.ru) • Instagram photos and videos


8,570 Followers, 455 Following, 3,432 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Вадим Попов (Владивосток) (@vadim_popov.ru)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^













































Вадим Попов (Владивосток) (@vadim_popov.ru) • Instagram photos and videos


8,570 Followers, 455 Following, 3,432 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Вадим Попов (Владивосток) (@vadim_popov.ru)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^













































Вадим Попов (Владивосток) (@vadim_popov.ru) • Instagram photos and videos


8,570 Followers, 455 Following, 3,432 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Вадим Попов (Владивосток) (@vadim_popov.ru)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^






































Вадим Попов (Владивосток) (@vadim_popov.ru) • Instagram photos and videos


8,570 Followers, 455 Following, 3,432 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Вадим Попов (Владивосток) (@vadim_popov.ru)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow World Trade Center














Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Gelendzhik, Krasnodar Territory














































Роман Кокорин (@roman.kokorin) • Instagram photos and videos


74K Followers, 546 Following, 957 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Роман Кокорин (@roman.kokorin)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Роман Кокорин (@roman.kokorin) • Instagram photos and videos


74K Followers, 546 Following, 957 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Роман Кокорин (@roman.kokorin)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Sebezh, Pskov Region



















Russia Travel (@russia.travel.official) • Instagram photos and videos


543K Followers, 114 Following, 3,220 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Russia Travel (@russia.travel.official)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Old city of Pskov
































Russia Travel (@russia.travel.official) • Instagram photos and videos


540K Followers, 120 Following, 3,220 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Russia Travel (@russia.travel.official)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^

























АВТОРСКИЕ ТУРЫ•АНДРЕЙ БАЗАНОВ (@andrewbazanov) • Instagram photos and videos


100K Followers, 283 Following, 1,439 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from АВТОРСКИЕ ТУРЫ•АНДРЕЙ БАЗАНОВ (@andrewbazanov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Landscape Park in Orekhovo Manor, Pskov Region




























































Russia Travel (@russia.travel.official) • Instagram photos and videos


540K Followers, 120 Following, 3,220 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Russia Travel (@russia.travel.official)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Celebration of graduates called Scarlet Sails, St. Petersburg

















Фотограф Сахалин | Москва 📸 (@nikolaymikhalchenko) • Instagram photos and videos


4,061 Followers, 225 Following, 2,386 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Фотограф Сахалин | Москва 📸 (@nikolaymikhalchenko)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ancient town of Bolgar, Tatarstan Republic







































кОптерКА - Не упусти красоту (@_kopterka_) • Instagram photos and videos


3,014 Followers, 165 Following, 792 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from кОптерКА - Не упусти красоту (@_kopterka_)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































кОптерКА - Не упусти красоту (@_kopterka_) • Instagram photos and videos


3,014 Followers, 165 Following, 792 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from кОптерКА - Не упусти красоту (@_kopterka_)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































кОптерКА - Не упусти красоту (@_kopterka_) • Instagram photos and videos


3,014 Followers, 165 Following, 792 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from кОптерКА - Не упусти красоту (@_kopterka_)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Ufa, Bashkortostan Republic














































ᴀ. ʀᴜꜱᴛᴀᴍᴏᴠɪᴄʜ (@oneoptix) • Instagram photos and videos


1,483 Followers, 269 Following, 284 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ᴀ. ʀᴜꜱᴛᴀᴍᴏᴠɪᴄʜ (@oneoptix)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^















































ᴀ. ʀᴜꜱᴛᴀᴍᴏᴠɪᴄʜ (@oneoptix) • Instagram photos and videos


1,483 Followers, 269 Following, 284 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ᴀ. ʀᴜꜱᴛᴀᴍᴏᴠɪᴄʜ (@oneoptix)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Vyborg, Leningrad Region










































































Yanina (@jeanywitch) • Instagram photos and videos


4,701 Followers, 441 Following, 1,217 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Yanina (@jeanywitch)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^










































































Yanina (@jeanywitch) • Instagram photos and videos


4,701 Followers, 441 Following, 1,217 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Yanina (@jeanywitch)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^










































































Yanina (@jeanywitch) • Instagram photos and videos


4,701 Followers, 441 Following, 1,217 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Yanina (@jeanywitch)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sochi


















Бронирование отелей в Сочи (@sochi_hot_hotel) • Instagram photos and videos


60K Followers, 7,196 Following, 7,456 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Бронирование отелей в Сочи (@sochi_hot_hotel)




instagram.com


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Beautiful photos...would love to travel there one day.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Torzhok, Tver Region















Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ancient City of Derbent, Dagestan Republic














































ПЛАТО ПУТОРАНА ОЛЕГ КРАШЕВСКИЙ (@putoranatour) • Instagram photos and videos


27K Followers, 1,911 Following, 1,486 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ПЛАТО ПУТОРАНА ОЛЕГ КРАШЕВСКИЙ (@putoranatour)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































ПЛАТО ПУТОРАНА ОЛЕГ КРАШЕВСКИЙ (@putoranatour) • Instagram photos and videos


27K Followers, 1,911 Following, 1,486 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ПЛАТО ПУТОРАНА ОЛЕГ КРАШЕВСКИЙ (@putoranatour)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Pskov


















Олег Рыбаков (@olegrybakov_photo) • Instagram photos and videos


10K Followers, 7,062 Following, 1,309 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Олег Рыбаков (@olegrybakov_photo)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Highest supertall in Europe















Go city (@spbgo) • Instagram photos and videos


82 Followers, 120 Following, 133 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Go city (@spbgo)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yekaterinburg





































__





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































__





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^




























__





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Voronezh














































Воронеж | Voronezh


Воронеж - один из немногих городов страны, вызвавший весьма мало эмоций, вот вы например много знаете об этом городе ? Я тоже..... Максиумум что приходило на память - родина российского флота и авиазавод, да еще то, что город, в начале 90-х обходивший Крск по численности к 2009 году "вымер" до...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Воронеж | Voronezh


Воронеж - один из немногих городов страны, вызвавший весьма мало эмоций, вот вы например много знаете об этом городе ? Я тоже..... Максиумум что приходило на память - родина российского флота и авиазавод, да еще то, что город, в начале 90-х обходивший Крск по численности к 2009 году "вымер" до...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Воронеж | Voronezh


Воронеж - один из немногих городов страны, вызвавший весьма мало эмоций, вот вы например много знаете об этом городе ? Я тоже..... Максиумум что приходило на память - родина российского флота и авиазавод, да еще то, что город, в начале 90-х обходивший Крск по численности к 2009 году "вымер" до...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^















































Воронеж | Voronezh


Воронеж - один из немногих городов страны, вызвавший весьма мало эмоций, вот вы например много знаете об этом городе ? Я тоже..... Максиумум что приходило на память - родина российского флота и авиазавод, да еще то, что город, в начале 90-х обходивший Крск по численности к 2009 году "вымер" до...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^





















































Воронеж | Voronezh


Воронеж - один из немногих городов страны, вызвавший весьма мало эмоций, вот вы например много знаете об этом городе ? Я тоже..... Максиумум что приходило на память - родина российского флота и авиазавод, да еще то, что город, в начале 90-х обходивший Крск по численности к 2009 году "вымер" до...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Baltiysk, Kaliningrad Region














































Балтийск ❤️ Baltiysk (@baltiysklife) • Instagram photos and videos


22K Followers, 566 Following, 2,746 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Балтийск ❤️ Baltiysk (@baltiysklife)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Балтийск ❤️ Baltiysk (@baltiysklife) • Instagram photos and videos


22K Followers, 566 Following, 2,746 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Балтийск ❤️ Baltiysk (@baltiysklife)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Балтийск ❤️ Baltiysk (@baltiysklife) • Instagram photos and videos


22K Followers, 566 Following, 2,746 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Балтийск ❤️ Baltiysk (@baltiysklife)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^





















































Балтийск ❤️ Baltiysk (@baltiysklife) • Instagram photos and videos


22K Followers, 566 Following, 2,746 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Балтийск ❤️ Baltiysk (@baltiysklife)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Izhevsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Bykovo

































Sergey Gvozdev (@ser9vozdev) • Instagram photos and videos


2,028 Followers, 169 Following, 462 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Sergey Gvozdev (@ser9vozdev)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Sergey Gvozdev (@ser9vozdev) • Instagram photos and videos


2,028 Followers, 169 Following, 462 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Sergey Gvozdev (@ser9vozdev)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburg














































Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 716 Following, 998 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 716 Following, 998 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 716 Following, 998 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 716 Following, 998 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 716 Following, 998 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 716 Following, 998 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
































Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 716 Following, 998 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^
































Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 716 Following, 998 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alexander Golovdinov (@golovdinov)




instagram.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

St. Petersburg looks stunning, thx for sharing the photos.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Akhty in mountains of Dagestan Republic














































Ахты (Ахцагь) (@tut_akhty_001) • Instagram photos and videos


15K Followers, 4,445 Following, 1,962 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ахты (Ахцагь) (@tut_akhty_001)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^













































Ахты (Ахцагь) (@tut_akhty_001) • Instagram photos and videos


15K Followers, 4,445 Following, 1,962 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ахты (Ахцагь) (@tut_akhty_001)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Ахты (Ахцагь) (@tut_akhty_001) • Instagram photos and videos


15K Followers, 4,445 Following, 1,962 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ахты (Ахцагь) (@tut_akhty_001)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Istra, Moscow Region














































Москва ❤️ Куда пойти? (@i_love_msk) • Instagram photos and videos


438K Followers, 376 Following, 9,086 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Москва ❤️ Куда пойти? (@i_love_msk)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Streets of Yalta


















Nikolay Petrashov (@petrashovnikolay) • Instagram photos and videos


1,632 Followers, 914 Following, 1,622 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Nikolay Petrashov (@petrashovnikolay)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow














































Kirill Tsybenko (@kirilltsybenko) • Instagram photos and videos


12K Followers, 535 Following, 1,118 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Kirill Tsybenko (@kirilltsybenko)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburg

























Kirill Tsybenko (@kirilltsybenko) • Instagram photos and videos


12K Followers, 535 Following, 1,118 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Kirill Tsybenko (@kirilltsybenko)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Cherkessk, Karachay-Cherkess Republic





















































Фазир Курбанов (@fazir_kurbanov) • Instagram photos and videos


6,041 Followers, 302 Following, 503 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Фазир Курбанов (@fazir_kurbanov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Svetlogorsk, Kaliningrad Region





















































Игорь. Интересные Путешествия (@mr.zhivichkin) • Instagram photos and videos


44K Followers, 269 Following, 839 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Игорь. Интересные Путешествия (@mr.zhivichkin)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kremlin in a city of Kolomna





















































Юлия🌾Русская душа (@juliaruspirit) • Instagram photos and videos


87K Followers, 765 Following, 1,681 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Юлия🌾Русская душа (@juliaruspirit)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Rybinsk














































Рыбинск


Ры́бинск — город в Ярославской области России, административный центр Рыбинского муниципального района, городской округ. Население — 206,7 тыс. человек (1.01.2010). Национальный состав традиционный для центра России, с преобладанием русского населения. Исторический центр...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Рыбинск


Ры́бинск — город в Ярославской области России, административный центр Рыбинского муниципального района, городской округ. Население — 206,7 тыс. человек (1.01.2010). Национальный состав традиционный для центра России, с преобладанием русского населения. Исторический центр...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Рыбинск


Ры́бинск — город в Ярославской области России, административный центр Рыбинского муниципального района, городской округ. Население — 206,7 тыс. человек (1.01.2010). Национальный состав традиционный для центра России, с преобладанием русского населения. Исторический центр...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novosibirsk



































__





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































__





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































__





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































__





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^



































__





Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow





















































Георгий (@trafartstickers) • Instagram photos and videos


4,760 Followers, 504 Following, 193 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Георгий (@trafartstickers)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Krasnaya Polyana in Caucasus Mountains, Krasnodar Region








































Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort) • Instagram photos and videos


244K Followers, 161 Following, 6,984 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort) • Instagram photos and videos


244K Followers, 161 Following, 6,984 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort) • Instagram photos and videos


244K Followers, 161 Following, 6,984 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort) • Instagram photos and videos


244K Followers, 161 Following, 6,984 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort) • Instagram photos and videos


244K Followers, 161 Following, 6,984 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort)




instagram.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos, Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Vladikavkaz, North Osetia Republic














































Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka) • Instagram photos and videos


93K Followers, 547 Following, 1,021 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^















































Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka) • Instagram photos and videos


93K Followers, 547 Following, 1,021 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka) • Instagram photos and videos


93K Followers, 547 Following, 1,021 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^







































Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka) • Instagram photos and videos


93K Followers, 547 Following, 1,021 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Ufa, Bashkortostan Republic














































Данил Ивлев (@danil.ivl) • Instagram photos and videos


314 Followers, 281 Following, 208 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Данил Ивлев (@danil.ivl)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Данил Ивлев (@danil.ivl) • Instagram photos and videos


314 Followers, 281 Following, 208 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Данил Ивлев (@danil.ivl)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^














































Данил Ивлев (@danil.ivl) • Instagram photos and videos


314 Followers, 281 Following, 208 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Данил Ивлев (@danil.ivl)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Gurzuf

























ᐯᗩE IՏᗩKᕼᗩᑎYᗩᑎ (@djisochi) • Instagram photos and videos


9,777 Followers, 1,458 Following, 725 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ᐯᗩE IՏᗩKᕼᗩᑎYᗩᑎ (@djisochi)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburg


















ᴅᴀɴɪᴇʟ | ᴡᴀʟᴋɪɴɢ ɪɴ ᴛʜᴇ ᴀɪʀ (@kvant_man) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 383 Following, 986 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ᴅᴀɴɪᴇʟ | ᴡᴀʟᴋɪɴɢ ɪɴ ᴛʜᴇ ᴀɪʀ (@kvant_man)




instagram.com


----------



## alex55555 (Dec 1, 2020)

Климатические зоны и пояса России


Территория России огромна, и поэтому климатические условия в различных её регионах довольно сильно отличаются. Для каждого пояса характерны некоторые общие черты: температурный режим и режим осадков в




geographyofrussia.com


----------



## Markgraf (11 mo ago)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> City of Novosibirsk
> City population~1.600.000
> Metro area population~2.000.000
> Founded-1893
> ...


Красиво!


----------

